# Flavor Reviews by Zandernwn



## zandernwn

Ok, folks I am planning on doing a few concentrate reviews and posting them in their respective sections. I will use this thread to keep them organized alphabetically, by manufacturer.

*About me:*
I am an avid DIY hobbyist and a self diagnosed flavor junkie. The reviews are both time consuming and costly (I fund it myself) but I do this for the love of the game. I accept that tastes and opinions differ and I would like to encourage you to discuss that on the thread for the flavoring in question and not here please, I'd like to keep this as clean and as focused as possible.

Please let me know if there are specific flavors you want me to review.

*CLOUDCRAFTERS YOUTUBE FLAVOR REVIEWS
Introduction

FLAVOR LIBRARY

CAPELLA (CAP)
Banana Split
Sweet Guava*
Sweet Lychee
Sweet Mango​ 
*FLAVOR ART (FA)
Apricot (Armenia)
Banana*
Guava

*FLAVOR WEST (FW)
Fig*​ 
*INAWERA (INW)
Raspberry (Malina)*

*JUNGLE FLAVORS (JF)
Sweet Strawberry*​ 
*MOLIN BERRY (MB)*
Apple Mint Cider
Banana
Custard
Indulge
*Funky Pineapple

REAL FLAVORS (RF)*

*THE FLAVOR APPRENTICE(TFA/TPA)*
Blueberry Wild
Cream Soda
*Guava*
Mango
Strawberry Ripe​ 
*LOCAL (CLY,LOCO,VM, PCR etc.)
CLY Banana*
CLY Cream Soda
CLY Milk tart (Funky one with no cinnamon)
ZAC Cherry
ZAC Tangerine

*ADDITIVES*​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## incredible_hullk

Epic thread bud... I'm keen to find out abt jf strawberry

Only tried tfa strawberry ripe and not impressed one bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

If you can slide this somewhere onto the to-do list, that'd be awesome:

Watermelon (TFA)
Peach (TFA)
Mango (TFA)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

The more I think about it, the more epic this thread seems.
One more suggestion: White Chocolate (TFA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

TFA Honey 

[subtle evil laugh under my breath]

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## zandernwn

CAP Sweet Lychee added


----------



## zandernwn

CLY Clyrolinx added


----------



## zandernwn

Updated with TFA Strawberry Ripe


----------



## zandernwn

incredible_hullk said:


> Epic thread bud... I'm keen to find out abt jf strawberry
> 
> Only tried tfa strawberry ripe and not impressed one bit


I placed my order for concentrates yesterday, but it was out of stock. will get as soon as its back in stock. I have included my notes for Strawberry Ripe. I think its a wonderful flavor, but it has its flaws check it out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

Updated with CLY Cream Soda


----------



## Raindance

Epic idea and method! 10/10 for out of the box thinking!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cam

Big thumbs up taking your own valuable time to share such helpful flavor notes with the community, especially those from local producers that will not be available elsewhere. I hope that the community appreciates all the efforts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

Added FA Apricot (Armenia)


----------



## zandernwn

Added FW Fig


----------



## zandernwn

Added INW Raspberry (Malina)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn

Added CAP Sweet Guava


----------



## zandernwn

Added FA Guava


----------



## zandernwn

Added TFA Guava (I am now pretty much all Guava'd out for the evening)


----------



## zandernwn

added FA Banana


----------



## zandernwn

Added CLY Banana


----------



## zandernwn

Added TFA Banana Cream


----------



## ivc_mixer

Awesome thread @zandernwn! Many thanks!
Please add CAP Sweet Mango. I have used it in a mix only and though great flavour, was a bit more overpowering than I thought. And then do you have some of the CLY 'alcoholic' ones? e.g. Brandy, Vodka, etc.? Cannot find a review on them anywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

New reviews coming up this evening. Cap Sweet Mango (As requested), ZA Tangerine and ZA Cherry (LOCAL)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn

aktorsyl said:


> If you can slide this somewhere onto the to-do list, that'd be awesome:
> 
> Watermelon (TFA)
> Peach (TFA)
> Mango (TFA)


I will be reviewing these three over the weekend as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

Any chocolates?


----------



## zandernwn

I'll do double let choc clear and milk choc soon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv

@zandernwn, You're doing the entire internet a service. You should be sponsored by one of the flavour stores and they can use your reviews as flavour descriptions and suggested single use % and popular pairings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff

@zandernwn thanks for the effort you're putting in to this. And thanks for sharing your notes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zandernwn

Added ZAC Cherry and ZAC Tangerine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn

Added TFA Mango and CAP Sweet Mango


----------



## zandernwn

Added TFA Blueberry Wild, TFA Cream Soda and JF Sweet Strawberry


----------



## aktorsyl

spiv said:


> @zandernwn, You're doing the entire internet a service. You should be sponsored by one of the flavour stores and they can use your reviews as flavour descriptions and suggested single use % and popular pairings.


Couldn't agree more. These reviews already surpass the Flavorbook on DIYorDIE.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl

Another review request, for the wishlist:

- Banana Cream (LA)
- Juicy Lemon (JF)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

incredible_hullk said:


> Epic thread bud... I'm keen to find out abt jf strawberry
> 
> Only tried tfa strawberry ripe and not impressed one bit


@incredible_hullk. JF Strawberry flavor review is up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zandernwn

SOOON!.......






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zandernwn

OK Folks, I will be doing youtube flavor reviews as well. See the first post on this thread for links to the videos


----------



## zandernwn

*Introduction to the Youtube channel
*

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## aktorsyl

zandernwn said:


> *Introduction to the Youtube channel
> *



Win.
Subscribed. Looking forward to the content on this channel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

zandernwn said:


> *Introduction to the Youtube channel
> *



Well done @zandernwn .. subbed and looking fwd to this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

Hey man, you look just like your avatar. I thought I was the only one using that feature. Anyway, good stuff, I look forward to watching your podcasts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl

RichJB said:


> Hey man, you look just like your avatar. I thought I was the only one using that feature. Anyway, good stuff, I look forward to watching your podcasts.


Do you look like your avatar as well? The one you're using now?


----------



## RichJB

Not really but it was a fitting image. I spend much of my time fleeing from angry people.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zandernwn

Morning folks.. Sorry to shunt you around.. I have created a channel for the youtube broadcasts (not using my private channel any more)

Plesse subscribe.. First broadcast is tonight at 21:00.

Will be doing some molin berry reviews. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYRPoRKs2NJAToY_rIeSmpw

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

That was an excellent show, thanks @zandernwn. It's a pity about the audio quality, the video quality doesn't bother me at all because it's not a subject like coiling or atty reviews where you need to see intricate close-up detail. 

I would love to see more shows like this. I'm not crazy about the new Blnd podcast, it seems mostly about tech and gaming, in-jokes and shout-outs to people in chat. That's fine for some but I prefer 100% mixing content shows. MixLife and Noted provide that, and your show does too. Great job and looking forward to more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

@RichJB thank you.. Still having some teething problems.. I also made another recording. Offline and uploaded thats of a much beter quality 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

Updated with various Molin Berry flavor reviews: Apple Mint Cider, Banana, Indulge, Funky Pineapple & Custard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

69 new flavors arrived this week. Time go get some more reviews up. Looking forward to bubblegumming myself to death this week.


----------



## zandernwn

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Any chocolates?


I have a few we can do: TFA double choc clear, the new INW Milk chocolate, CLY White Chocolate and FW Milk Chocolate and some lesser known ones.


----------



## RichJB

zandernwn said:


> Looking forward to bubblegumming myself to death this week.



I guess you'll be getting Lemongrass in then.


----------



## zandernwn

Ok going to try a live youtube broadcast again tonight.. Hopefully my interwebs woes are over. Going to be talking about the new black ice from blckvapour, koolada, menthols and the like

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

RichJB said:


> I guess you'll be getting Lemongrass in then.


Lol i have i acctually bought all the bubblegums the week before the noted episode.. But that episode was very helpful. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## zandernwn

Alas.... Telkom fails us once more. Recorded offline and budy uploading now

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

Sorry Folks, I have been awfully quiet. have been burning the midnight oil. Things will quieten down next week a bit and I'll post some more flavor reviews again. I got some exciting things from Blck Vapour that I can't wait to share


----------



## Friep

Just want to say thanks for rhe chat at vapecon and can't wait for your reviews again and for some assistance in creating a strawberry jam filling. @zandernwn you and the guy you are working with are realy awsome guys didn't catch his name was kind of mif that day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zandernwn

That would be Cameron. I fully intent on getting back on it the moment the dust settles

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

